# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Importing old jap 4x4

## Jake77

Doing some casual Boxing Day browsing of some of the jap import sites and they have a bunch of cool old 80s and 90s jimnys on there. Anyone know if it is possible to get them registered here still?

----------


## cambo

So long as they're over 25yrs old you can

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

I suggest you telephone a  company who assists customers to import from Jap auctions................Like this one

https://tinyurl.com/ybeh9w6v

----------

